
Pascal's calculator - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal%27s_calculator
======
TrevorJ
I've been curious lately: is there any sense in which a nanomachine of
mechanical design could be better or faster at certain calculations?
Manufacturing and wear issues aside, are their potential theoretical
advantages to going back to mechanical systems but on a molecular scale?

~~~
joelg
This is already a big thing that has potential!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_computing)

